# Screams fill 911 calls after fatal SC train crash



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 23, 2011)

> COLUMBIA, S.C. (AP) — Witnesses flooded authorities with calls pleading for help for screaming, bloodied passengers of a derailed children's train ride whose driver was quoted as telling police in reports that he was going too fast before the crash that killed a boy.


http://portal.wowway.net/news/read.php?rip_id=%3CD9M4FRI02%40news.ap.org%3E&ps=1011


----------



## rrdude (Mar 23, 2011)

amtrakwolverine said:


> > COLUMBIA, S.C. (AP) — Witnesses flooded authorities with calls pleading for help for screaming, bloodied passengers of a derailed children's train ride whose driver was quoted as telling police in reports that he was going too fast before the crash that killed a boy.
> 
> 
> http://portal.wowway....org%3E&ps=1011


GD, man, that story in itself is a "train wreck". How sad for the little boy who was killed, because a state inspector falsified a report, and the guy who was hired to do maintenance on the engine, didn't. And the track was probably way past any scheduled maintenance too,. That just sux.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Mar 23, 2011)

The sad thing is, there are heritage railroads all over this country that have tracks and equipment in maintenance condition so terrible, it is a crime that they are allowed to operate. There are a few decent operations- Steamtown in Scranton, and Strasburg to name two - but most of them consist of a busted up diesel of some sort, rotting cars, and tracks that are of the exempted variety- some more so than others.

That this kind of thing doesn't happen more often startles me.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 24, 2011)

The inspector should be charged with manslaughter. The ride couldn't be tested cause the battery was dead so he made up a report.


----------

